# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Tên dự án Chung Cư 110 Hacinco Cầu Giấy

## ailopdiu

1> Thông Tin chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy :
- Tên dự án:Chung Cư Hacinco Cầu Giấy
- Địa chỉ Số 110 Cầu Giấy Hà Nội
- Dự kiến hoàn thành 2018
- Chủ đầu tư: Công ty Đầu tư Xây dựng số 2 Hà Nội (HACINCO)
- Đơn vị tư vấn: Phòng công nghệ Hacinco.
- Đơn vị thi công: Công ty cổ phần đầu tư và xây lắp Constrexim
- Tổng diện tích đất : 5.5000 m2
- Tổng số căn hộ: 360 căn
- Mật độ xây dựng: 26,8%
- Diện tích tầng hầm: m2
- Tầng cao: 36 tầng
- Trung tâm thương mại: tầng 1 – 7.
- Căn hộ cao cấp: từ tầng 8 đến tầng 36

2> Vị Trí Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy
- Vị trí cực đẹp nằm tại số 110 đường Cầu Giấy, Khu trung tâm Thương mại của thủ đô Hà Nội – Dự án Chung cư 110 cầu giấy sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho khách hàng có nhu cầu thuê văn phòng và căn hộ để ở.
- Nằm ngay mặt tiền đường Cầu Giấy, một chiều gần nút giao thông ngã 3 Ô Cầu Giấy đi đường Láng, Bưởi, Kim Mã đi sâu vào thành phố, một chiều lưu thông ra Xuân Thủy và ngã 4 đường lớn Phạm Hùng lưu thông đi các tỉnh, từ vị trí dự án cư dân có thể dễ dàng di chuyển đến nơi bất kỳ với thời gian nhanh nhất.
-Tọa lạc tại 110 cầu giấy Hà Nội là một trong những tổ hợp khu đô thị sầm uất nhất Thành phố, dự án hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cuộc sống đầy đủ tiện nghi, dịch vụ hoàn hảo cho Qúy khách hàng.
-Chung cư 110 Cầu Giấynằm giữa tổ hợp khu đô thị hiện đại cao cấp nhất hiện nay với tiện ích và dịch vụ vượt trội: xung quanh là những trường học hàng đầu Việt Nam từ Mầm Non đến Đại Học : ĐH quốc gia – ĐH sư phạm – Bệnh Viện 198 – Bệnh Viện huyết học – Bệnh viện K… các cơ quan hành chính của quận, công viên, khu vui chơi giải trí…

3> Mặt Bằng Căn Hộ Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy
- Chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy cao 36 tầng sẽ cung cấp 360 căn hộ với nhiều loại diện tích từ loại căn hộ đơn cho đến những căn hộ 2-3 phòng ngủ có diện tích từ 46-90m2. Tại mỗi toà nhà đều có tầng hầm để xe với sức chứa hơn 500 chỗ, tầng một là Trung tâm thương mại với đầy đủ các dịch vụ tiện ích cho một khu đô thị hiện đại, ngoài ra tại chung cư còn có các dịch vụ như: gym, spa, bể bơi…

4> Thiết Kế Căn Hộ Chung Cư Hacinco Cầu Giấy
- Tất cả căn hộ tại dự án đều được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi nhưng vẫn tạo không gian thông thoáng, tận dụng tối đa ánh sáng tự nhiên cho toàn bộ căn phòng. Mỗi tầng có từ 7 – 9 căn hộ gồm nhiều loại diện tích, từ 1 - 3 phòng ngủ phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng đa dạng của các hộ gia đình. Có sẵn đường truyền internet, cáp truyền hình, điện thoại, đường ống dẫn khí đốt… đi ngầm tới từng căn hộ tăng hiệu quả sử dụng và tính tiện dụng cho không gian sàn.

5>  Giá bán chung cư 110 Cầu Giấy
– Giá bán và tiến độ thanh toán của dự án rất linh hoạt, đóng tiền chia nhỏ từng đợt từ khi bắt đầu xây móng nên nhiều người có thể thu xếp dần.

Hotline 0912 986 686 website : hanoitower.vn

----------

